# Immersion not heating water?



## sum81 (27 Mar 2009)

i am having trouble with my immersion, i have a switch in hotpress for bath/sink and if i leave it on either for an hour or two hours i only get about 2-3 minutes hot water. when i turn my gas on though for a few hours i have loads of hot water. as it is coming into the summer i dont want to have the heat on to get hot water. advice anyone?


----------



## vandriver (27 Mar 2009)

Just turn the radiators off?My system has a lever in the hot press to do this.As for the immersion,it sounds like the bath element needs to be looked at.


----------



## mickeyg (27 Mar 2009)

On a separate note relating to immersion. Mine is on constantly to provide hot water for showers etc. Is this a big waste of electricity (not to mention cost)??


----------



## chrisboy (27 Mar 2009)

sum81 said:


> i am having trouble with my immersion, i have a switch in hotpress for bath/sink and if i leave it on either for an hour or two hours i only get about 2-3 minutes hot water. when i turn my gas on though for a few hours i have loads of hot water. as it is coming into the summer i dont want to have the heat on to get hot water. advice anyone?




It sounds like either you have it set for sink, where you only get half a cylinder of water or the sink and bath wires in the switch are the wrong way around so even though you have it on bath its actually heating the sink element. Try heating the water on sink and see do you get a lot of hot water..

I too have a switch in the hot press for the rads.. Just pull the lever and it shuts off the rads completely.


----------



## chrisboy (27 Mar 2009)

mickeyg said:


> On a separate note relating to immersion. Mine is on constantly to provide hot water for showers etc. Is this a big waste of electricity (not to mention cost)??




Yes, massive waste.


----------



## sum81 (27 Mar 2009)

thanks.yes i have tried sink also and its the same story. only get about 2 mins of hot water. is there any way bath and sink could be linked to sink wire?


----------



## Frank (27 Mar 2009)

Sounds like the elements in the cylinder are knackered. Any electrician should be able to diagnose it just monitor the current being drawn.

Simple test you could do is watch the wheel on the ESB meter. 

Switch on the sink see it speed up switch to bath is speed up again.

Probably a 2 person thing kinda crude but at least it will give an indication.

Obviuosly don't let anyone switch on or off anything else while doing this test.


----------



## chrisboy (27 Mar 2009)

sum81 said:


> thanks.yes i have tried sink also and its the same story. only get about 2 mins of hot water. is there any way bath and sink could be linked to sink wire?




It's possible. A lot of places are second fixed by apprentices and is possible there's a wrong connection..

Is it a new build? 

Franks test is worth doing although after that you need an electrician to check the resistances of the elements..


----------



## DavyJones (27 Mar 2009)

Could be a few things.

What is the thermostat in immersion set at?

Could be a faulty thermostat. no more than €10 DIYer could replace.

Could be burnt out element/s. €27 - €37 max cost to buy.

Do not call an electrician, they will be albe to tell you it's gone but will not replace for you. A plumber can do both.

Cost to supply and fit between €100 and €130 inc VAT.


----------



## AlbacoreA (28 Mar 2009)

We had the same problem and we assumed it was the element. Turned out to be the switch.


----------



## sum81 (17 Jun 2009)

Thanks for responses.After getting a plumber and electrician in they discovered the element needed replacing and the the wires were also not connected properly! all sorted now though.


----------

